# Topics > Arts > Drawing and painting >  Ganbreeder, New York, USA

## Airicist

Creator - Joel Simon

----------


## Airicist

ganbreeder demo #1 - selection
November 17, 2018

----------


## Airicist

ganbreeder demo #2 - mixing
November 17, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Ganbreeder Beta update
January 13, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Who should get the credit for AI art?"

by Aaron Hertzmann
April 1, 2019

----------

